# Serenity Courage Wisdom



## souichiro

What does the character below mean? Are they written correctly?

הוולש ץמוא תמכוח


----------



## Drink

It looks like you got the letters backwards. It should say:

חוכמת אומץ שלווה

Which means "wisdom of courage of calmness" or "wisdom of courage is calmness". But really, I think it is a mistranslation of something.


----------



## souichiro

Drink said:


> It looks like you got the letters backwards. It should say:
> 
> חוכמת אומץ שלווה
> 
> Which means "wisdom of courage of calmness" or "wisdom of courage is calmness". But really, I think it is a mistranslation of something.



would you agree that it could be a translation for "Serenity Courage Wisdom"? Only the character were written backwards.


----------



## souichiro

Does this circle have the right translation for "Serenity Courage Wisdom"?


----------



## Drink

souichiro said:


> would you agree that it could be a translation for "Serenity Courage Wisdom"? Only the character were written backwards.



It is almost. The problem is the word חוכמת is in the construct state, so it means "wisdom of". It should be חוכמה to just mean "wisdom".


----------



## souichiro

So, is it like this:

Serenity =  שלווה
Courage = אומץ
Wisdom = חוכמה

So "Serenity Courage Wisdom" = "שלווה אומץ חוכמה" Is the order correct now?


----------



## Drink

souichiro said:


> So, is it like this:
> 
> Serenity =  שלווה
> Courage = אומץ
> Wisdom = חוכמה
> 
> So "Serenity Courage Wisdom" = "שלווה אומץ חוכמה" Is the order correct now?



Yes.


----------



## souichiro

Awesome! Can you check if this one is correct. I am planning to have it tattooed on my upper back.



I just want it to say "Serenity" "Courage" "Wisdom"


----------



## arielipi

actually, the correct form is חכמה because it comes with קמץ גדול and thus no need for ו

also, שלוה is the way i'd write it, no need for double vav here, no person would misinterpret it.


----------



## refiZ

Also, shouldn't 'שלווה' be 'שלוה' ?

The one with the two vavs is for the common spelling, but the classical spelling is a single vav, correct?


----------



## Drink

arielipi said:


> actually, the correct form is חכמה because it comes with קמץ גדול and thus no need for ו
> 
> also, שלוה is the way i'd write it, no need for double vav here, no person would misinterpret it.



According to מילון אבן שושן, you are wrong about חוכמה; it is, as I expected, most certainly a קמץ קטן.



refiZ said:


> Also, shouldn't 'שלווה' be 'שלוה' ?
> 
> The one with the two vavs is for the common spelling, but the classical spelling is a single vav, correct?



As for שלווה vs שלוה, why is it that תקווה and מצווה are usually written with two vavs? Note that Google Ngrams disagrees with you, indicating that שלווה is more common.


----------



## souichiro

Thank for that.

How about this: is it written correctly now? I dont wanna commit mistakes here. Will be having it tattooed. :


----------



## arielipi

Drink said:


> According to מילון אבן שושן, you are wrong about חוכמה; it is, as I expected, most certainly a קמץ קטן.
> 
> 
> 
> As for שלווה vs שלוה, why is it that תקווה and מצווה are usually written with two vavs? Note that Google Ngrams disagrees with you, indicating that שלווה is more common.


for חוכמה vs חכמה i checked with morfix, there it gave me חכמה.

for your other argument - היא הנותנת, i disagree with all of them, two vavs give either a v sound or a w sound, but when art the end of a word that the last letter is ה theres no need for double vav.


----------



## Drink

souichiro said:


> Thank for that.
> 
> How about this: is it written correctly now? I dont wanna commit mistakes here. Will be having it tattooed. :



Well the Biblical spellings are: שלוה אמץ חכמה
While the modern spellings are: שלווה אומץ חוכמה
But, שלוה and חכמה seem to be acceptable modern spelling variants, while אמץ is not.
None of these can be considered "wrong".


----------



## Drink

arielipi said:


> for חוכמה vs חכמה i checked with morfix, there it gave me חכמה.
> 
> for your other argument - היא הנותנת, i disagree with all of them, two vavs give either a v sound or a w sound, but when art the end of a word that the last letter is ה theres no need for double vav.



Morfix doesn't indicate any difference between קמץ קטן and קמץ גדול. The way you tell is because of the שווא נח. But מילון אבן שושן always indicates קמץ קטן by adding a small note "קִראו: חוֹכְמָה".

I understand that שלוה is an acceptable spelling, but if you look at the Ngram I linked to, you will see it has become a minority spelling.


----------



## arielipi

Drink said:


> Morfix doesn't indicate any difference between קמץ קטן and קמץ גדול. The way you tell is because of the שווא נח. But מילון אבן שושן always indicates קמץ קטן by adding a small note "קִראו: חוֹכְמָה".
> 
> I understand that שלוה is an acceptable spelling, but if you look at the Ngram I linked to, you will see it has become a minority spelling.


I know its a קמץ גדול because the vowel is of 'o'. 

http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/קמץ
 קטן is the o one, קמץ גדול is the regular one.

i dont care for the mass, i go with whats better in a situation, and when one tattooes himself i think its better that way.


----------



## Drink

arielipi said:


> I know its a קמץ גדול because the vowel is of 'o'.
> 
> http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/קמץ
> קטן is the o one, קמץ גדול is the regular one.
> 
> i dont care for the mass, i go with whats better in a situation, and when one tattooes himself i think its better that way.



Yes, קטן is the o one, and it is the o-vowel here. As the Wikipedia article you linked to says: "הקמץ הראשון הוא קמץ *קטן*" (in reference to "חָחְמָה וּבִינָה").

I'm not telling you to care about the masses. I'm just saying that you can't tell someone else that something is incorrect if it is a stylistic choice and the majority disagrees with you.

However, if I were getting a tattoo (if I were not bound by the Jewish prohibition of tattoos), I would use the Biblical spellings anyway and omit _all_ the extra vavs.


----------



## souichiro

Thank to all. I guess we have finally concluded that this shall be the final: שלוה אמץ חכמה


----------



## arbelyoni

Well, again we're discussing about כתיב מלא and כתיב חסר:
1) In Ktiv Haser: חכמה (wisdom), אמץ (courage), שלוה (serenity).
2) In Ktiv Menukad (with vowels): חָכְמָה (wisdom), אֹמֶץ (courage), שַׁלְוָה (serenity).
3) In Ktiv Male (according to the Academy): חכמה (wisdom), אומץ (courage), שלווה (serenity).

You may use all three spelling systems; they're all valid and acceptable.
Note, however, that today they're used in different occasions:
1) Ktiv Haser is the original spelling as it's found in the Sefer Torah. It is considered anachronistic in everyday life (wiki) and raises difficulties while reading it (not so much in the case of חכמה and שלוה, but definitely in the case of אמץ).
2) Ktiv Menukad is used for printed versions of the bible, poetry and children books. It's rarely used in everyday life, but is the most accurate system in terms of pronunciation.
3) Ktiv Male is the prevalent spelling in practice, found everywhere in unvowelized texts - from newspapers and books to signs and personal notes...

I would use either Ktiv Menukad (that shows the original spelling and the correct way of pronouncing it) or Ktiv Male (that is the norm for Hebrew speakers).


----------

